# castor bean for moles??



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have been told that castor bean plants would keep moles out of the yard, any truth to that? If so, how do you plant them and how does it work. The moles are tearing this place up, then the dogs go after them and I've got ditches all over the yard. Any advice would be great, thanks
P.J.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Moles root thru your yard seeking grubs to eat. The castor bean plant is said to have some repelling effects: that is, whenever they get close to the roots, they go another direction, perhaps because of the smell or toxic effect. Thus, the only practical way to plant castor bean plants for a deterrent is to plant one in each 3' X 3' section of yard that you have.....................

Keep in mind that the castor bean seed is poisonous, so you probably wouldn't want them near children or where the seeds might become mixed in your food supply, either for you or your animals.

Suburbanites with pretty lawns get rid of moles by using Diazanon, a chemical that supposedly kills the grubs in the ground. See the bag label for precautions, such as protective gloves and boots, and keeping pets off the lawn for certain periods of time.... You may want to **** the robins and bluejays off, too. The moles will go to another neighbor's yard for awhile until a new batch of grubs hatch in your yard.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've had good results with castor beans in my garden. I placed them 10 feet or so apart. Can't use them in the yard though, stupid ducks would eat them. Castor beans don't work against voles or mice. Castor bean seeds are huge and wouldn't be a problem around root vegetables. Ricin is the name of the poison but I don't think I spelled it correctly. According to lab tests it is a problem only when the seed coat is broken or the seed crushed. Please do a google search on castor bean toxicity before planting castor beans.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, I've read about the toxicity and I think it's probably not worth it to plant something that I know is poison. I'd be worried about grand kids, or livestock getting in the yard. I'll just have to figure out something else. Thanks for the input.
P.J.


----------



## MkBeth (Feb 11, 2010)

Do you think these would be dangerous if you clipped the flowers before they seed?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

They still have some toxins in the plant, but not as much as what is in the seed. The seeds are the most poisonous, one can kill or severly sicken a small child.


----------

